# Bach world premiere (298 years ago today:-)



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Today it's 298 years ago BWV 132 went on world premiere in Weimar.
Combined that cantata with a very fine Christmas CD of Emma Kirkby.
She sings oa Christmas cantatas by Alessandero Scarlatti and the lost Bach Cantata BWV 147a

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2013/12/bach-advent-cantata-and-baroque.html

Hope you enjoy it!

Rolf


----------

